# swell.gr : Honda S2000 (Enhancement/Zaino Protection)



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Hi there folks. :wave:
Last week a Honda S2000, booked in
Swell Detail Store for paint correction, and Zaino protection as well.

*
*Begining with paint readings:
*














































*Moving on with correction and some 50/50 shots:*






























































































































































































*Before and afters :*







































































































*Paint correction was performed with the new Menzerna Range PF2500
and IPA wipedown followed.

Then is Zaino time ,one wipedown with Zaino Z6 , Z-AIO , again wipedown with Zaino Z6 ,next 3 layers of ZFX'ed Zaino Z2 and a final wipe down
with Z8 Grand Finale!!

Tyres were Dressed with Zaino Z-16

Plastic Trims were dressed with Auto Finesse Revive

And Windscreen and rest of glass was sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant

Final shots :*





















































































































































































Thanks for watching


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Love these. nice works :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Came perfect , great work Mike :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking good Mike! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Excellent job Mike! :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Claireeyy said:


> Love these. nice works :thumb:


Thanks a lot



DMH-01 said:


> Great job buddy.


Thanks mate



Racer said:


> Came perfect , great work Mike :thumb:


Thank you Rui 



EliteCarCare said:


> Looking good Mike! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Thanks a lot Alex 



Faysal said:


> Excellent job Mike! :thumb:


Thanksssss


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work mate! these cars are a proper little tool!:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic after shots :thumb:


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice reflections! :argie:
Good job Mike! :thumb:


----------



## jl_ep3 (May 2, 2011)

Great reflections with great distinction! Top job, I'm looking to buy one of these, in this colour..


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Got to love that car! Good job


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice job, nice car, although I may be a bit biased ref the car


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

simon burns said:


> Top work mate! these cars are a proper little tool!:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



ads2k said:


> Fantastic after shots :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



BeeZy said:


> Nice reflections! :argie:
> Good job Mike! :thumb:


Thanks John 



jl_ep3 said:


> Great reflections with great distinction! Top job, I'm looking to buy one of these, in this colour..


Thanks :thumb:



matzagrin said:


> Got to love that car! Good job


Thanks a lot mate :thumb:



Rogc said:


> Nice job, nice car, although I may be a bit biased ref the car


Thanks :thumb:

mike


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Another one fantastic job!
Mike tha black color is really superb of this wonderful S2000


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

:doublesho Wow - Super work :thumb:

Does the detail come with new Ray-Bans for the owner ? :thumb: - He's gonna need em


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

stefstef said:


> Another one fantastic job!
> Mike tha black color is really superb of this wonderful S2000


Thanks a lot Stef :thumb:



The_Bouncer said:


> :doublesho Wow - Super work :thumb:
> 
> Does the detail come with new Ray-Bans for the owner ? :thumb: - He's gonna need em


Thanks for your kind comment


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..very nice reflections..


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Swell.gr said:


>


I see one happy owner!!!

Awesome work, and amazing reflections! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Elite job from an Elite Detailer bravo Mike :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done Mike


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Great job..very nice reflections..


Thanks Tonny :thumb:



tzotzo said:


> I see one happy owner!!!
> 
> Awesome work, and amazing reflections! :thumb:


Thank you Tzotzo :thumb:



Eurogloss said:


> *Elite job from an Elite Detailer bravo Mike :thumb:
> 
> Mario *


i feel honored about your comments Mario 



prokopas said:


> Well done Mike


Thank you Prokopis


----------

